# NISMO Aero parts now available



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

NISMO aero components for 350Z, Sentra and Altima are now available!

NISMO aero components reflect the ultimate level in Nissan styling, with key features you’d expect from the genius engineers at NISMO!

•	NISMO’s track-inspired styling & painstaking attention to detail and fitment
o	Uses OE fixture points, where applicable. Includes mounting templates for precise installation where drilling is required
•	Ultra high-quality, molded urethane construction to withstand daily, real-world use
o	Unlike fiberglass, FRP, & other less-expensive materials & production processes, NISMO aero components are flexible & durable, like your Nissan’s OE bumper fascias 
•	Meets or exceed Nissan’s stringent design standards (NDS)
o	Fully compliant w/ FMVSS108 lighting regulations, these components are street legal, with full CHMSL (Center High mounted Stop Light) visibility
o	Deck lid opening/closing characteristics remain unchanged
	Certain models may require optional stays & CHMSL hardware – see dealer for details
•	Subjected to both NISMO and Nissan’s grueling test procedures
o	Thermal cycling, impact & chipping resistance, lateral/longitudinal/vertical loading, salt-spray testing – these components are tortured to ensure they withstand the rigors of enthusiastic, every-day driving
o	Temperature tested from -40o to +80oC (-38oF to 176oF) to resist warping & deflection

All NISMO aero components come primed & ready-to-paint, allowing enthusiasts to match, or contrast, to their Nissan’s body color. And as with all NISMO S-tune products, NISMO aero components are covered by Nissan’s Parts & Accessory Limited Warranty (see warranty book or dealer for details).

NISMO – The Ultimate in Nissan Performance

NISMO
Nissan North America, Inc.


350Z Aero Components


Model	Application	Description	Part #	MSRP
350Z	2003-2005	Front Chin Spoiler(unpainted)	96010-RNZ30	$ 350.00
2003-2005	Rear Deck Spoiler (unpainted)	98100-RNZ35	$ 390.00
2003-2005	Rear Under Spoilers (pair, unpainted)	85050-RNZ35	$ 400.00
2003-2005	Aero Side Sills (pair, unpainted)	76410-RNZ35	$ 470.00
OPTIONAL*	Rear Deck Lid Stays & Hardware – See your Nissan Dealer for Details







Altima Aero Components
Model	Application	Description	Part #	MSRP
Altima	2000-2005	Rear Deck Spoiler (unpainted)
96030-RNL10	$ 330.00
2000-2004	Front Chin Spoiler (unpainted)	96010-RNL10	$ 450.00

Recommended*	Rear Deck Lid Stays & CHMSL Hardware – See your Nissan Dealer for Details


SENTRA Aero Components
Model	Application	Description	Part #	MSRP
Sentra	2000-2005	Rear Deck Spoiler (unpainted)	96030-RNB50	$ 370.00
2004-2005	Front Chin Spoiler (unpainted)	96010-RNB50	$ 370.00
2003-2005	Rear Under Spoiler (unpainted)	85050-RNB50	$ 390.00

Recommended*	Rear Deck Lid Stays & CHMSL Hardware – See your Nissan Dealer for Details


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Got any pics Greg?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Got any pics Greg?


www.qualityperformanceparts.com/sentraaero.htm
www.qualityperformanceparts.com/350zaero.htm

Altima will be ***altimaaero.htm in the next hour or so.


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

Greg - Any idea when the front spoiler will be available for the '05's?

Looks good though.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

justkickin said:


> Greg - Any idea when the front spoiler will be available for the '05's?
> 
> Looks good though.


Not sure. As long as it took to get these to market, who knows. Maybe in a year or so, but that's pure speculation.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Those are too cheap, I want to pay more...


----------

